# Watch



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Looking for a good watch for the outdoors like fishing and hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Can't beat a good ROLEX!!!!!

But then I wear a CITIZEN,ECO-DRIVE.....


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

What functionality are you looking for? I personally am partial to my G-Shocks, but it's just basic time/date/stopwatch, etc. one of my ex's dad always had these really cool watches that would tell you moon phases, when the fish we supposedly biting and quite a few other things. I can't remember the brand but I never really had a need for one.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

coogerpop said:


> Can't beat a good ROLEX!!!!!


 x2


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Doesn't YETI have a watch line? Or do their coolers have built in sun dials.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Casio*

Casio Pathfinder Fishing Timer. Has the moon phase on it with prime time fishing alarms. From Academy for about $40.

BB


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Luminox.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Have worn Luminox for a couple of years , good watches , bezel and bands don't last, probably go back to G-Shock.


----------



## spoonspanker (Sep 22, 2004)

marathon jsar.
got one for sale for 400 look them up awsome watch just to big for my small wrist.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Pic*

Here is a picture of it.

BB


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

coogerpop said:


> Can't beat a good ROLEX!!!!!


X3.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Luminox. X2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

casio


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

can't go wrong with a CASIO G-Shock. they make some nice ones now that are solar powered (no battery replacement) and set themselves automatically from the atomic clock. 

if you want to spend a little more look at Reactor watches. they are very well made and have great customer service.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I like the Casio mentioned. I've gone through 3 of them over the years. I just wish they still made one with the stainless band. None of the new watches will fit my old band and the straps have broken on my last two so I haven't bought a new one yet.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

aguaflaca said:


> can't go wrong with a CASIO G-Shock. they make some nice ones now that are solar powered (no battery replacement) and set themselves automatically from the atomic clock.


X2. Tough, big and rather ugly watch, but works fine.

Since you do not need to open up the the back cover to replace the battery, it should remain water-proof. Mine took a lot of abuses but still runs fine for like 8+ years now (some said until the capacitor of the watch goes bad and won't take charge anymore; not sure if that is true.) The auto-set feature by atomic clock does not work very well, though, but no big deal. You can replace the rubber watch band with a nylon/canvas one.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

How bout this one....

I use it only when I hunt; I have a stainless Bulova I use for fishing.

It's all personal preference.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

looking at Armour Lite ISO 203 myself

anyone wearing one of those??


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

rubber banded casio dive watch from wallyworld, runs like $80.

have worn them for years. very durable

looks like this

http://www.homesafetystore.com/stor...Watch-Black/?gclid=CJmdmYyIzLoCFc4WMgodYngAsg


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Timex Indiglo does a good job, makes a good nite light,when the battery goes bad throw it away and get another, last 2-3 years


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

TranTheMan said:


> X2. Tough, big and rather ugly watch, but works fine.
> 
> Since you do not need to open up the the back cover to replace the battery, it should remain water-proof. Mine took a lot of abuses but still runs fine for like 8+ years now (some said until the capacitor of the watch goes bad and won't take charge anymore; not sure if that is true.) The auto-set feature by atomic clock does not work very well, though, but no big deal. You can replace the rubber watch band with a nylon/canvas one.


glad to hear the solar power will last. I've only had mine a little more than a year. my auto set seems to work pretty good unless I have something laying in top of it on nightstand or it's on my arm under pillow or blankets (it hits the satellite at night).


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Casio Fishing Time Watch-you have to enter your LON/LAT and it gives you sunrise and sunset within a five minute window and also gives you the solunar tables and prime feeding times-about $30, lasts around 5 years and ya don't have to spend $300 every two or 3 years for "service" like for a Rolex (unless you get a Rollex or Rolexx  ).


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

RexP said:


> Timex Indiglo does a good job, makes a good nite light,when the battery goes bad throw it away and get another, last 2-3 years


What he said...my last one is going on 5 years.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

It's all preference. I wear a rolex to work and go out. But I wear a stainless tag to fish/hunt in.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sure do like my Seiko Orange Monster...going on 8 years now and scuba, snorkel, wadefish, etc. with it.

TH


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been wearing Timex Ironman watches since they started making them.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Luminox for a great watch that is still relatively cheap. The tubes stay lit all night and you can easily read the time. My daily watch is light enough that it's hard to tell it's there. I like the canvas band more than the rubber because it will not break and fall off.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

notthatdeep said:


> I've been wearing Timex Ironman watches since they started making them.


Me too. They have never let me down.

I want a Luminox though.

I can't even begin to fathom the idea of wearing a Rolex, Tag, or other high end watch while hunting. I don't own one since they are well north of my budget limits, but if I had one I am certain it would never make it to the woods.


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

mlp1024 said:


> Luminox.


Excellent choice


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't think your rolexs won't break.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok those with luminox. I read this on their web site. Under support and then FAQ. 

Therefore, we suggest that before engaging in activities that could subject your watch to extraordinary stress (team sports, jumping into water from more then 3 feet/1 meter, deep diving, temperature shocks from hot sun to colder water, big wave surfing, etc), you are advised to remove your watch.

Have you ever had any issues doing the water related and outdoor activities we all engage in?

Concerned me and that's why I'm looking at the armourlite ISO 203. Same principle and knob on left hand side


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

http://watchreport.com/category/hikingoutdoors


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Casio*

$15 Casio (model unknown) has been with me for about 8 yrs. Has all kinds of gadgets that I don't know how to use. Keeps time great, Haven't changed the battery yet (will probably throw it away instead) and has been dunked in salt water so many times I can't begin to guess.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I have 3. A Rolex Daytona, a Tag Link and a Luminox Recon.

I never wear the Rolex fishing. The band feels cheap and I just don't like the watch. 

The Tag is an awesome, but heavy watch, and I've had a few link pin failures over the years. Offshore is not the place to have a nice $1,500-$40,000 watch fall off into the water...

The Luminox is a really good all around watch. I got the Recon version, because it is (in my opinion) the most durable of their lower priced sport watches. It's the only sport watch with a Sapphire crystal, so it won't scratch.

It's light and it's tough, and I don't worry about getting fish slime on it. At $375ish, it's also cheap enough that I don't really worry about snagging the band on a cleat and having it fall into the water.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Any watches that have the barometer, altimeter and temperature integrated into it? They have GPS watches now so you might need that to get the elevation.

I would like to know the barometric pressure and temperature (realize close to the body and possibly under clothing will affect the reading some).


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

This


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

RexP said:


> Timex Indiglo does a good job, makes a good nite light,when the battery goes bad throw it away and get another, last 2-3 years





Hollywood1053 said:


> What he said...my last one is going on 5 years.





notthatdeep said:


> I've been wearing Timex Ironman watches since they started making them.


Me too... Ironman lasts me about 10 years..all in saltwater. Goes bad ??? off to academy and cough up another twenty...


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Seiko kinetic. No winding, no battery, no capacitor. Just wear the thing it keeps running you have to be dead about a month before it stops. Only problem I have is that mine has so much fish guts and slime on it I can barely get the knob out to reset for daylight savings.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Casio, about $25. Replace it about the time I need a 3rd band.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

surffan said:


> Seiko kinetic. Only problem I have is that mine has so much fish guts and slime on it I can barely get the knob out to reset for daylight savings.


 same with my watch ... but I put it in the ultrasonic cleaner with a bit of soap and it came out like new. I do this after each wading.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Steelersfan said:


> Any watches that have the barometer, altimeter and temperature integrated into it? They have GPS watches now so you might need that to get the elevation.
> 
> I would like to know the barometric pressure and temperature (realize close to the body and possibly under clothing will affect the reading some).


look at suunto's for something that actually works and is not just a toy.


----------

